# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger/Blaasontsteking of wat anders?

## dhr. pico

Hallo,

Mijn vriendin heeft al 2 weken een dikkere buik, pijn in de borsten, plast veel en is misselijk. Een zwangerschaptest geeft geen zwangerschap aan. De huisarts die ze nu heeft zegt eigenlijk, een kuurtje tegen blaasontsteking en kijk maar.
Overigens heeft ze ook een spiraal in. Kans 1 op de 2000 dat ze desondanks zwanger wordt.

Heeft iemand suggesties? Behalve dan een second opinion?

Thamks

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Pico.

Tja nogal een bekent verhaal wat je hier opschrijft. Die dikkere buik, pijnlijke borsten, misselijk en veel plassen kan duiden op een eventuele zwangerschap. Al deze klachten wat je hier omschrijft had en heb ik nog steeds. Dus ondanks een negatieve test kan ze eventueel toch zwanger zijn. Het hoeft tuurlijk niet zo te zijn, maar ik herken gewoon al deze klachten. Onthoud wel dat het tuurlijk ook aan de spiraal kan liggen, maar een blaasontsteking lijkt mij niet, want wat hebben pijnlijke borsten nou met een blaasontsteking te maken.........Ik zou als ik jullie was toch nog maar eens zo,n test gaan doen.

liefs
deylanna

----------


## Nikky278

Ik neem aan dat die huisarts wel haar urine heeft onderzocht voor hij/zij een kuur voor blaasontsteking heeft gegeven...?

Opgezette buik en pijnlijke borsten kan ook door een naderende menstruatie komen. Is het ongeveer die tijd? Anders zou je inderdaad over een paar dagen nog een test kunnen doen.

Xx

----------


## antje111111

komt me erg bekend voor. rare was dat ik het een paar keer heb gehad. ik had ook spiraal toen der tijd...

ik heb ook zwangerschapstest gedaan, maar was ook negatief. wat bleek: ik had een cyste in mijn baarmoeder. spiraal is er nu uit in de hoop dat ik geen last meet krijg van cystes.

als het blijft even afspraak gynecoloog maken voor echo. daar kunnen ze het op zien.

----------


## dhr. pico

Hey deylanna,

Bedankt voor je reactie. Volgens de huisarts is het een darm probleem. Voor de zekerheid het spiraaltje laten verwijderen. Lijkt wel te helpen. Nu maar wachten op de zwangerschap!!!

Liefs, Niko

----------


## dhr. pico

Hey nikki278 en antje11111,

Jullie ook bedankt voor je reactie. Volgens de huisarts is het een darm probleem. Voor de zekerheid het spiraaltje laten verwijderen. Lijkt wel te helpen. Nu maar wachten op de zwangerschap!!!

Liefs, Niko

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Pijn in de borsten door een darm probleem??????? Oke, nou ja, als de huisarts dat zegt dan zal het wel zo zijn. Willen jullie graag zwanger zijn?? Dit vraag ik omdat je schreef:"Nu maar wachten op de zwangerschap!!!"

liefs
Déy

----------

